# Coral Snake - Yikes!!



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I work from home alot and went for a walk late this morning. This guy startled me and let me take pics. A real Texas Coral snake - Yikes. I remembered the old saying - Red on Yellow - Kill a fellow. I could not remember the other part. I was thinking Naa - King snake for sure. The other saying is Red on Black - friend of Jack.

This was a real coral snake. He was about 2ft long.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't care what color they are I hate a dam snake.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

In our country it's coral kabobs. Correct me if I'm wrong. There's no anti venoms for coral snakes. One drop of venom can kill 100 men's.
I've only seen a coral snakes once in my life time. And that's when I was a kid. Yep y'all be careful. Weather is warm now. Snakes are very where.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I've seen a few animal shows that explain that coral snakes, although venomous, are not aggressive and are actually quite docile.


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Snake*

Yep that be coral snake. Grandma always said red and yellow kill a fellow. Red and black poison lack.


----------



## Baker22 (May 9, 2013)

I've killed at least one coral snake a year at my house in Montgomery for the last three years. Around this time a year we have hundreds of frogs that hang out in our yard and in the culvert in front of the house, which is what I'm assuming brings the snakes around.


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

maybe it's time to rack the leaves? if a copperhead was there, you wouldn't see it till he moved.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Bruce, you have a point on the Kabobs. The yellow lines show you where to cut then just put on a stick and BBQ time.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is what I had heard. Very docile snakes. If it were a copper head I would have not taken the picture that close.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

brucevannguyen said:


> In our country it's coral kabobs. Correct me if I'm wrong. There's no anti venoms for coral snakes. One drop of venom can kill 100 men's.
> I've only seen a coral snakes once in my life time. And that's when I was a kid. Yep y'all be careful. Weather is warm now. Snakes are very where.


Actually there is an anti venom called Micrurus fulvius, but it can be difficult to come by. As for a drop killing 100 men not true. Yes there are those stories out there but they are just that, stories.

First off it is difficult for a coral to bite an adult because of their small mouth unless they get you on the finger or between the fingers.

Secondly they do not have fangs like a viper. They have to chew the venom in so they hold on. Even if they get the venom in it can take as long as 24 hours to see any evidence or as short as a couple hours.

All this is not to suggest they be taken lightly. They can kill you, but you would have a higher percentage of a water moccasin or rattler killing you than a coral simply because the coral bite is difficult to happen and they need to chew the venom in. My dogs have killed one here at the house in the last 30 years. Here is a link if you want to read some about them. 
http://www.livescience.com/43938-coral-snakes-colors-bites-farts-facts.html


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This thread will get moved probably, but I have an interesting fact. I spent about 15 years on the same deer lease near Fredericksburg, and only saw one snake there the entire time ..... a coral snake. Not only no rattlesnakes but never any other snake period.

I believe in addition to red and yellow bands touching, a coral snake always has a black nose.


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Snakes are evil, they all have their place, just like turtles. :work:


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Catfish Kyle said:


> Snakes are evil, they all have their place, just like turtles.


That's our survival food source. Bet all hell break loose and all the self in the grocery store went empty. Snakes gonna be top on the menu. LOL!!:blush: Everyone gonna think different about snakes. That's some thing I haven't tried but would love to. Only place got em is in viet-nam.
BTW. I've tried turtle before.:stuck_out_tongue_closed_eyes:


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> Catfish Kyle said:
> 
> 
> > Snakes are evil, they all have their place, just like turtles.
> ...


You tube got some interesting clips people catching snakes for the markets.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

saved said:


> First off it is difficult for a coral to bite an adult because of their small mouth unless they get you on the finger or between the fingers.
> 
> Secondly they do not have fangs like a viper. They have to chew the venom in so they hold on.


This. Basically for a coral snake to harm a human you would need to let him chew on your finger.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Wife took this one out Saturday at our new house....


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's my back yard biggest at 34" but usually have about 2 annually. After 74 years in same property we started seeing them bout 6 years ago and last year 2 small copperheads. Lot of hay equip and believe they may have come in with a baler.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW She chopped him up good.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

BretE said:


> Wife took this one out Saturday at our new house....


Yes looks like she took it out several times.


----------



## curtisd (Sep 17, 2010)

I always learned it red/yellow kill a fellow, red and black friend of Jack. And I agree with saved, it is hard to get "bit" by them.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Frogs are out, snakes are out! Already have one coral snake under the belt and cottonmouth. We right up on hays creek an chocolate bayou. Neighbor whacked copperhead this week so yeah they are hunting. Coworker showed me picture of coachwhip in his garage. Those are diurnal.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

brucevannguyen said:


> That's our survival food source. Bet all hell break loose and all the self in the grocery store went empty. Snakes gonna be top on the menu. LOL!!:blush: Everyone gonna think different about snakes. That's some thing I haven't tried but would love to. Only place got em is in viet-nam.
> BTW. I've tried turtle before.:stuck_out_tongue_closed_eyes:


I'll bet there are plenty of 2coolers that travel to other parts of Texas that would be happy to bring back fresh rattlesnake meat for you to try!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_snake_bites_in_the_United_States#Snake_species


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Grill snakes. A little dip of A-1 steak sauce and I'll bet it taste GREAT!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

One of these days I'm gonna invite you guys to another fish fry. Gonna batter up some snake cubes and fry it. Toss it in with the fish basket. Not gonna tell you. Let you eat it. Rave about what it is and how good it tasted. Then tell y'all. Might do it at Dukes Fish Fry next year.

Here's some pics what y'all missing out. Grilled snakes,snakes on a stick chinese BBQ style,and snake on a dish. Yum.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Alright, Bruce
I am drawing the line right there!!! No snakes, Possums or ***** for me.

I have eaten Gator, Nutria, and Muskrat. Nutria are good just like a fresh killed rabbit.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Gofish2day said:


> Alright, Bruce
> I am drawing the line right there!!! No snakes, Possums or ***** for me.
> 
> I have eaten Gator, Nutria, and Muskrat. Nutria are good just like a fresh killed rabbit.


Karl I ain't tasting it alone. Since you brought up this snakes subject. You are on the top on my list to sneak a piece of snake batter in corn meal on to your plate. wash it down with a few beer you'll be back for more. I've done it before to another person. But it ain't snakes. You should of seen his face when I told him what it was. He had murder on his face.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

How about a couple good size wood rats on skewers over a hickory fire. yum yum yum !!!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

You mean like this. Looks tasty to me.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh yeh !!!! That makes me hungry !!!! Now you have to bust their little heads open and get the good stuff out like you do when you eat squirrels cooked like that. YUM YUM !!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

OK, Bruce can't show up to the fish fry until after the cooking is done!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Invite mastercylinder over for a tasting.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have eaten fried rattlesnake a few times. It needs to be cooked until done, the same as fish or chicken, and taste okay.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> OK, Bruce can't show up to the fish fry until after the cooking is done!!!!


Duke if I remember you ask 2cooler to bring a side dish. Well that'll be my next year fish fry side dish. I think that'll spice things up a little. It will be interesting to see if we have any 2coolers who has the guts to try some. 
You'll have people flocking in to give it a try. I see 2coolers says they hate snakes. Live ones crawling around there house. Not dead ones on a plate. I'm sure if I google rattle snakes meat for sale and how to cook a snake. I'll get a bunch of sites that will pop up. What you say? Good to go next year ?


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Fried .Poached. Baked.Sauted.Grilled.I don't care what people do with them after they kill them. I hate snakes.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

brucevannguyen said:


> One of these days I'm gonna invite you guys to another fish fry. Gonna batter up some snake cubes and fry it. Toss it in with the fish basket. Not gonna tell you. Let you eat it. Rave about what it is and how good it tasted. Then tell y'all. Might do it at Dukes Fish Fry next year.
> 
> Here's some pics what y'all missing out. Grilled snakes,snakes on a stick chinese BBQ style,and snake on a dish. Yum.


It's great as a dip(like shrimp)


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I prefer 1st world cuisine not 3rd. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll stick with the nasty company fish White Bass!!


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

*pet coral snake*

I have one I keep as a pet........it lives coiled around my best hat masquerading as a hatband


----------



## makotex (Jun 7, 2013)

Just finished up the last coral I found


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Knew a little boy on a camping trip who was walking with younger brother and they saw a Copperhead. Younger bro said lets take it back to show all the other Scouts. Anti venom was $6,000 per vial. Used 2 but swelling kept coming so flew in 2 more from Austin.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Saw copper head on the move last weekend in the am. Crossing the road stretched out making a sprint. Every time I see them they usually look frozen or dead, no wonder so many kids get hit.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW - nice hat!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Saved,

Check your facts. That antivenom was from Phizer and has not been made since 2003 and the last stocks gone in 2011. In addition the coral snakes venom is a neurotoxin and can take effect within just a few hours. It was said it closely resembles that of a black mamba.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coral_snake
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/a6131/coral-snake-antivenom-crisis/


----------

